# My Transmission went out on a ride



## julie domac (Dec 24, 2017)

Can Uber help me get my transmission fixed?


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Yes. Just send them a receipt and they will pay for it, since it happened on a trip.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

They'll just offer discounted repair, if you are a "platinum" member. How many miles do you have on your vehicle? If it's out of warranty, the only alternative is to go to one of Uber's discount vendors and get it fixed. And make sure to keep all paperwork, as you'll need it for taxes next year if you do more than just the standard mileage deduction.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Go to support in the app. Open hood and hold phone over...search transmission


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

julie domac said:


> Can Uber help me get my transmission fixed?


Which year is your car and model??


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

julie domac said:


> Can Uber help me get my transmission fixed?


No honey one thing you will need to do is fix your own tools.. sorry


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

julie domac said:


> Can Uber help me get my transmission fixed?


Call Uber support. Ask for Rohit.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

julie domac said:


> Can Uber help me get my transmission fixed?


Absolutely! As a valued partner, your vehicle is covered under the:
"Uber Bumper to Bumper - FOREVER warranty" which is also free of any deductables. Need not worry, Uber is there in your time of need ?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

RESOLVED


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Wow you people are harsh...


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Absolutely! As a valued partner, your vehicle is covered under the:
> "Uber Bumper to Bumper - FOREVER warranty" which is also free of any deductables. Need not worry, Uber is there in your time of need ?


Uber Eats bicycle delivery.

Bike rental only $100/wk.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Call Uber support. Ask for Rohit.


Damn you, I was gonna say this....well played.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Wow you people are harsh...


Not as harsh as the gears in that dead transmission.....


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Did you use the "share my ride" feature to keep track of where it went ?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

As someone who lost all their transmission fluid in a big cloud on the highway all I can say is aren't you glad you saved up for this. You didn't? Oh well, one less ant.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Everyday, I thought I had already read the stupidest questions ever asked in the forums. And then I read the latest posts to find out I am always wrong......


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

Some people here can not answer a simple question without being openly condescending.

The answer to the question regarding if Uber will cover transmission repair cost is a very simple "yes" or "no" 

And as far as I can tell, no one actually answered the query... so it remains.... does Uber assist in repairs of this nature? 
Yes... what is the procedure
No... ok, moving on


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Kevin.G said:


> Some people here can not answer a simple question without being openly condescending.
> 
> The answer to the question regarding if Uber will cover transmission repair cost is a very simple "yes" or "no"
> 
> ...


And your answer is?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q: *


julie domac said:


> Can Uber help me get my transmission fixed?


*A:* No.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> *Q:
> 
> A:* No.


How can you be sure? What's your source?


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

julie domac said:


> Can Uber help me get my transmission fixed?


what kind of vehicle has the bad transmission?

same thing happened to me on a trip.
bad transmission vehicle had a good IMA hybrid battery though.
so I found someone selling a vehicle with a bad IMA battery, bought the vehicle very cheap and swapped out the IMA battery


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> How can you be sure? What's your source?


When did F*ub*a*r* ever do anything that actually helped a driver?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> When did F*ub*a*r* ever do anything that actually helped a driver?


Sarcasm missed ?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Kevin.G said:


> Some people here can not answer a simple question without being openly condescending.
> 
> The answer to the question regarding if Uber will cover transmission repair cost is a very simple "yes" or "no"
> 
> ...


Well since the question was so silly it was obvious to everyone to not answer.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Well since the question was so silly it was obvious to everyone to not answer.


We all answered to the best of our abilities ?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Apparently, we need a troll recognition course here for some members.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Kevin.G said:


> Some people here can not answer a simple question without being openly condescending.
> 
> The answer to the question regarding if Uber will cover transmission repair cost is a very simple "yes" or "no"
> 
> ...


Correction....
Not Condescending. ❌
Sarcasm ✅

? Indicated by an upside down smiley ?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> Sarcasm missed


Incorrect. Addition made to sarcasm.

*RESOLVED*


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> We all answered to the best of our abilities ?


........And We All have Limited Abilities ?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> Apparently, we need a troll recognition course here for some members.


Funny that you mentioned that and look what just joined the Peanut Gallery.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Kevin.G said:


> Some people here can not answer a simple question without being openly condescending.
> 
> The answer to the question regarding if Uber will cover transmission repair cost is a very simple "yes" or "no"
> 
> ...


No. Car repairs are not covered by Uber in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Illini said:


> No. Car repairs are not covered by Uber in any way, shape, or form.


Not true.
Look for the "Vehicle Service Required" button on the app ?


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

Illini said:


> No. Car repairs are not covered by Uber in any way, shape, or form.


Thank you IIIini .... Alright, now children do you see how easy that was. ?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Kevin.G said:


> Thank you IIIini .... Alright, now children do you see how easy that was. ?


?


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

I hope you didn't have a Nissan Versa. Damn car didn't last 70k miles before the trannee died


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Kevin.G said:


> Some people here can not answer a simple question without being openly condescending.
> 
> The answer to the question regarding if Uber will cover transmission repair cost is a very simple "yes" or "no"
> 
> ...


All that and still no damn answer. :laugh:



CJfrom619 said:


> Well since the question was so silly it was obvious to everyone to not answer.


Have you ever gotten a straight up direct answer from Uber?

She got the same answer as if she'd of called Uber. We just did it as a team.

Who said Uber drivers aren't team players?


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

BlueNOX said:


> All that and still no damn answer. :laugh:


? You mean, All that and got the answer... check out post #32.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Wow you people are harsh...


I know. I fully expect it, and it is still jarring sometimes. One thing that I've definitely learned. If I want sympathy, this is not the place to come.



Another Uber Driver said:


> *A:* No.


I'm going to try to satisfy both. This answer is both a real answer and also condescending, just to prove that I can be informative and a jerk at the same time.

*Q:* Can Uber help me get my transmission fixed?
*A:* Yes.

*Q:* _Will_ Uber help me get my transmission fixed?
*A:* No.



RabbleRouser said:


> ? Indicated by an upside down smiley ?


I thought those were unibrows.......


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Wow you people are harsh...


We're not harsh, life is harsh.
We just the messengers.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Nobody at Uber knows what a transmission is...how can they help?


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

delornick94 said:


> I hope you didn't have a Nissan Versa. Damn car didn't last 70k miles before the trannee died


I had a 2013 Nissan Altima CVT transmission die at 50ish K miles. Luckily it happened really close to home and I babied it home. I was doing 25 miles an hour at 5k RPM's and couldn't even make it up the driveway into the garage. Dealer arranged towing and fixed it under warranty.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

NO!


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

julie domac said:


> Can Uber help me get my transmission fixed?


LMAO over here w/this question.
Answer is 1000% no.

I've known driver's with similar inquiries.

Even if it's an Xchange Leasing/Fair vehicle, you will be told you failed to properly maintain vehicle. If it's your car, fugetaboutit.

Thanks for the chuckles.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Kevin.G said:


> Some people here can not answer a simple question without being openly condescending.
> 
> The answer to the question regarding if Uber will cover transmission repair cost is a very simple "yes" or "no"
> 
> ...


My answer was about the 5th one...


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

YMM? Looks like you gonna have to youtube DIY transmission swap. There is this place in San Jose called DIY or Die. might save yourself a few thousand. Please don't drop the transmission on your foot.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

The downed driver may have to* take out a loan to repair* something that expensive. I often ponder on having a thousand bucks put away for expensive repairs, and managed to put away $900.00 before Uber permanently deactivated me. LYFT would never allow me to make enough money to save like that!

To the downed driver: if you are still making payments on that car, it may be most feasible to file bankruptcy to move on with your life!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

BlueNOX said:


> All that and still no damn answer. :laugh:





Kevin.G said:


> All that and got the answer... check out post #32.


..........also Post Number Twenty...............................


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Best way is to get a gf who works as a manager at the hub.
Get her to fall for you, then over a few weeks, siphon off quarters from the tip jar at the counter.
In about 6 months, you should have enough to get it repaired.
Dump her like the worthless muppet she is.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

First try restarting the car. Then try uninstalling and then reinstalling the transmission.


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> First try restarting the car. Then try uninstalling and then reinstalling the transmission.


?.... that is so wrong and so funny on so many levels..... :roflmao:

.... don't forget to top up the blinker fluid while you're at it....


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The responses on this thread, although extremely funny, are a perfect example why sarcasm should not be tolerated on this forum.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Kevin.G said:


> ? You mean, All that and got the answer... check out post #32.


That's not an accurate answer. If she was driving with a pax and gotten smashed by a semi that sent her off roadinf and ripped the transmission out of the vehicle then Uber might have rohit look after she pays a $1000 deductible to see if she has full coverage.


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

BlueNOX said:


> That's not an accurate answer. If she was driving with a pax and gotten smashed by a semi that sent her off roadinf and ripped the transmission out of the vehicle then Uber might have rohit look after she pays a $1000 deductible to see if she has full coverage.


um... wow...that is quite the involved "what if" fantasy there buddy....um, whatever.... but hey it's a good thing for all concerned that is not what actually happened....


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> The downed driver may have to* take out a loan to repair* something that expensive. I often ponder on having a thousand bucks put away for expensive repairs, and managed to put away $900.00 before Uber permanently deactivated me. LYFT would never allow me to make enough money to save like that!
> 
> To the downed driver: if you are still making payments on that car, it may be most feasible to file bankruptcy to move on with your life!


Transmission swaps, fixes and repairs are never just $900. Consider yourself lucky if you get away with a bill under $2000.


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Transmission swaps, fixes and repairs are never just $900. Consider yourself lucky if you get away with a bill under $2000.


My car is in shop right now getting transmission swapped. 2014 Focus notorious for faulty transmission. $3200 is my bill for good used transmission. Plan on driving it for a while then selling on private market for $6K or so. Blue book is $7K on it currently.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

brentb31 said:


> My car is in shop right now getting transmission swapped. 2014 Focus notorious for faulty transmission. $3200 is my bill for good used transmission. Plan on driving it for a while then selling on private market for $6K or so. Blue book is $7K on it currently.


When my corolla retires after next year I'll doubt I will be able to sell it. Lol. I had my transmission rebuilt and learned a hard lesson on maintenance vs ride share maintenance. Especially when it comes to transmissions. Change that fluid and filter every 30k and DO NOT follow manufacturers recommendation of once every 100k.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

I was in a limo once when the trans went out. The engine revved real high, see, & all this weird smelling smoke was like everywhere. They had to send us another limo but we were still late & that pissed us off, see . The limo Co. Gave us our money back so we gave the driver this real good tip, see? He was pretty happy.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

They can't fix your transmission. But they sure fixed your wagon.

It's not harsh. just Gallow Humor.


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> When my corolla retires after next year I'll doubt I will be able to sell it. Lol. I had my transmission rebuilt and learned a hard lesson on maintenance vs ride share maintenance. Especially when it comes to transmissions. Change that fluid and filter every 30k and DO NOT follow manufacturers recommendation of once every 100k.


I do mine about every 70K. Am going to start doing closer to 50K. Cash is king, put some back each week from Uber earnings and invest it. Talked guy down 10% by paying in $100 bills.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I used to work at an auto dealership in sales.
We had a newbie hired on.
The sales manager was a real AutoBastid.
He'd yell at people at the top of his lungs, and throw tennis balls at you if you screwed up.

One day, one of the salespeople told the newbie, "Did you get your expense account credit card?"
Newbie looked confused.
Was told, "Don't let Frank forget. He will you know. You get a company credit card for expenses. Go ask him for it."
Newbie looked at me and I said, "Yea, I got mine. Part of the job."

About fifteen minutes later I hear Frank bellowing at the top of his lungs, "Get the hell outta my office you bat. You idiot. GET THE **** OUT AND GO SELL SOMETHING!" There was tennis balls flying out the door -- and the newbie.
Frank muttered about company credit cards all day long.
LoL


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I used to work at an auto dealership in sales.
> We had a newbie hired on.
> The sales manager was a real AutoBastid.
> He'd yell at people at the top of his lungs, and throw tennis balls at you if you screwed up.
> ...


Pretty sure that guy died of a coronary at 55.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Ditch the car. Report it stolen. Be sure not to tell anyone!


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

RabbleRouser said:


> Correction....
> Not Condescending. ❌
> Sarcasm ✅
> 
> ? Indicated by an upside down smiley ?


I think much of the sarcasm stems from such a silly question being asked. If anyone has driven for more than a few months they'd know a predatory outfit like Uber doesn't do jack for driver's.

If people don't like the sarcasm, tough.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I used to work at an auto dealership in sales.
> We had a newbie hired on.
> The sales manager was a real AutoBastid.
> He'd yell at people at the top of his lungs, and throw tennis balls at you if you screwed up.
> ...


After about a month or so after I got stationed at my 1st unit I was doing a weekly inspection of our unit's 7 Ton and Humvee vehicles and my Sergeant stopped me mid way through the inspection and told me that the inspection pack was missing the DOD-ID Ten T Form and to go to Admin to go print one off. I went to Admin and they chuckled and said they didn't have any copies so they sent me to a different shop. Well I journeyed around the Squadron to three different shops until somebody told me to right down the nomenclature of the form. So I did and it spelt Department of Defense ID10T Form.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

julie domac said:


> Can Uber help me get my transmission fixed?


It depends on if you've hit your "Required Express Pool Quota"
I think the number is 500 for instant car repair.
Just check through your trip history and add them up or call support (option 8) and ask them about "Uber Instant Car Repair".
They'll walk you through the process.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

I picked up rohit yesterday he was watching india vs pakistan cricket nice guy i have a screenshot to prove it made me laugh when the request came up


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Wow you people are harsh...


Probably a troll post anyway. If it's not then the OP has a lot to learn about Uber.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> First try restarting the car. Then try uninstalling and then reinstalling the transmission.


No no. It's uninstall and reinstall the transmission first. Then start and shit off the car. It ya to be off for at least 15 minutes before restarting or you will have to uninstall and reinstall the transmission again?

Are you sure your using the latest transmission with your car. There may have been an update from Uber since your last transmission install.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

OldBay said:


> Pretty sure that guy died of a coronary at 55.


Ya know, I bet he did too.
I know I did the best I could to hasten his demise.
I had him SO pissed off at me once, I was sure he was gunna stroke out right in front of me.
Veins bulging in his neck, face all red and RAGING.
LoL.
I tried buddy, I tried.
He was truly an AutoBastid.



Cdub2k said:


> After about a month or so after I got stationed at my 1st unit I was doing a weekly inspection of our unit's 7 Ton and Humvee vehicles and my Sergeant stopped me mid way through the inspection and told me that the inspection pack was missing the DOD-ID Ten T Form and to go to Admin to go print one off. I went to Admin and they chuckled and said they didn't have any copies so they sent me to a different shop. Well I journeyed around the Squadron to three different shops until somebody told me to right down the nomenclature of the form. So I did and it spelt Department of Defense ID10T Form.


LoL.
I went to work at a large iron foundry in Michigan.
I was prolly 19 or so.
First day the supervisor sent me to the Supply Unit with a request for a thousand yards of flight line.
I got bounced around from Heat Treat, to Finish, to Shipping, to Maintenance, to Core Pour to .... 
I bet I walked a thousand yards until someone finally told me ...


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

delornick94 said:


> I hope you didn't have a Nissan Versa. Damn car didn't last 70k miles before the trannee died


Keep telling everyone that will listen to not touch those Nissan cvts with a 20ft pole. Cheaper isn't always better.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

* Calls Uber support

Uber support: Hello, how can I help you?

Ant: Hi, my transmission went out and I was hoping to get reimbursed for it? It was during an Uber ride.

Uber support: Yes, I’m so sorry to hear that. First off, can you explain what a transmission is?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

You can’t deny the transmission a ride. Don’t get emotional with support against the law


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> First try restarting the car. Then try uninstalling and then reinstalling the transmission.


How about closing all other apps in the background, uninstall uber app, then reinstall the app...then go to settIngs , and put on airplane mode for few seconds , then get out of it . That should fix the transmission ?

Seriously, best to buy a used transmission with 6 months warranty..


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

rideshare2870 said:


> * Calls Uber support
> 
> Uber support: Hello, how can I help you?
> 
> ...


* Calls Uber support

Uber support: Hello, how can I help you?

Ant: Hi, my transmission went out and I was hoping to get reimbursed for it? It was during an Uber ride.

Uber support: Yes, I'm so sorry to hear that. First off, we recommend driving a Tesla for UberX. That way, there is no expensive transmission repair to deal with. But here's a $10 gift certificate for Jiffy Lube.

✅ RESOLVED


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Kevin.G said:


> Some people here can not answer a simple question without being openly condescending.
> 
> The answer to the question regarding if Uber will cover transmission repair cost is a very simple "yes" or "no"
> 
> ...


I cannot believe such question is even asked. I know they teach in school "there is no such thing as stupid question"... but damn. This clearly shows OPs lack of understanding of this business. I actually feel bad for the OP, because if he doesn't know answer to that, then imagine what else he doesn't know... a world of not so pleasant surprises awaits.


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Can I find a transmission out late at night on a street corner?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> I cannot believe such question is even asked. I know they teach in school "there is no such thing as stupid question"... but damn. This clearly shows OPs lack of understanding of this business. I actually feel bad for the OP, because if he doesn't know answer to that, then imagine what else he doesn't know... a world of not so pleasant surprises awaits.


I think the same thing. These are the people that companies will take predatory advantage of at any given chance. When you have common sense its hard to understand why others don't.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

julie domac said:


> Can Uber help me get my transmission fixed?


 no they will hang you out to dry and also try to trap you into one of their car Predatory car leases


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> I think the same thing. These are the people that companies will take predatory advantage of at any given chance. When you have common sense its hard to understand why others don't.


Common sense is not so common any more.
It's not taught in schools or at home.
Kids don't know how to 'reason' things out.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

I’ve actually had to explain to somebody what the transmission is when I had a recall on my “shift lever” that has a faulty component within it. I’ve never had a problem with it but they wanted it replaced for safety reasons.

Me: Hello, I’m here to setup an appointmemt to have my recall cleared up.

Toyota: Yes, I can help you with that. I see you have 2 open recalls. One recall will be for the spare tire and the other one for the shift lock assembly. What day is good for you?

Me: Tuesday. And yeah, that sounds right. I guess they will have to check out the transmission.

Toyota: Is that a third recall? I don’t have that listed here.

Me: The shift lock assembly? That would be the transmission.


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

DEAREST JULIE DOMAC

WE UNDERSTAND AND SYMPATHIZE HOW FRUSTRATING THIS EVENT MAYBE FOR YOU. I WOULD LIKE TO REMIND YOU OUR PARTNER MECHANICAL SERVICES GUARANTEE CLEARLY STIPULATES IN ORDER FOR TO QUALIFY FOR THIS PROMOTION YOU MUST COMPLETE 25,000 RIDES. ACCORDING TO OUR RECORDS, YOU HAVE ONLY RECORDED AN ADMIRABLE 24,990 RIDES AS OF THIS BREAKDOWN WHICH DISQUALIFIES YOU. 

WE THANK YOU FOR BEING AN UNDERSTANDING PARTNER AND WISH YOU THE BEST. 

ISSUE IS RESOLVED, NO FURTHER ACTION IS REQUIRED FROM THIS POINT. 

THANK YOU

ROHIT DOMAR-UBER

P.S. I AM DEACTIVATING YOUR ACCOUNT PENDING A SAFETY INSPECTION OF YOUR VEHICLE.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

julie domac said:


> Can Uber help me get my transmission fixed?


I hope this is another troll.



Toocutetofail said:


> DEAREST JULIE DOMAC
> 
> WE UNDERSTAND AND SYMPATHIZE HOW FRUSTRATING THIS EVENT MAYBE FOR YOU. I WOULD LIKE TO REMIND YOU OUR PARTNER MECHANICAL SERVICES GUARANTEE CLEARLY STIPULATES IN ORDER FOR TO QUALIFY FOR THIS PROMOTION YOU MUST COMPLETE 25,000 RIDES. ACCORDING TO OUR RECORDS, YOU HAVE ONLY RECORDED AN ADMIRABLE 24,990 RIDES AS OF THIS BREAKDOWN WHICH DISQUALIFIES YOU.
> 
> ...


No, you're mistaken: It USED to be 25,000 rides. But as soon as the first driver hit that number they changed it to 100,000.

Did you not read the notice you had to agree to in order to go online?


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

I’ve been called an idiot more than a handful of time in the Los Angeles county forum. :confusion:


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

We have noticed you have not taken many rides lately, We like you to know how grateful we are to have you as a valued partner, Now is THE chance to get out there and make MONEY and Driiiiiiiive ‘YOUR’ City! Uber ON!!! ???????
- Uber Support

This thread title should be a Meme or a phrase 
My Transmission went out on a ride


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Kevin.G said:


> Some people here can not answer a simple question without being openly condescending.
> 
> The answer to the question regarding if Uber will cover transmission repair cost is a very simple "yes" or "no"
> 
> ...


Its too boring



UberBastid said:


> I used to work at an auto dealership in sales.
> We had a newbie hired on.
> The sales manager was a real AutoBastid.
> He'd yell at people at the top of his lungs, and throw tennis balls at you if you screwed up.
> ...


OMG! LOL! I love pranks like that.....i can picture the whole thing....that is funny!!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

People, OP left half way down page 1. We can move on...

And welcome to UP, OP. :ninja:


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Call Uber support. Ask for Rohit.


I'm at my 9-5, I was cracking up big time... thanks for the laugh


----------



## RetiredMechanicUberDriver (Jun 18, 2019)

Just brutal


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Kevin.G said:


> Some people here can not answer a simple question without being openly condescending.
> 
> The answer to the question regarding if Uber will cover transmission repair cost is a very simple "yes" or "no"
> 
> ...


I doubt they will. I never heard of any transport company paying for owner/operater vehicle expense, and I can't imagine uber taking on the maintenance of some 400,000 cars that they have running the app, and one time or another.

You are allowed to deduct what, 54 cents per mile, for this reason.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

I have a wacky idea that just might get his transmission fixed!
Maybe we could all meet up tomorrow morning and agree to turn our apps off between 10:00 - 10:15 am
It would kinda sorta be like a protest. That would surely get their attention.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Get to work.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

It recommended to service the transmission fluid every 50-75k especially if it is been used in a commercial purpose.
Was another forum member that blew their transmission box up at 80k. Probably just a weak unit and doubt even servicing the fluid at 50k would of prevented it wrecking itself around that mileage maybe buy another ten or so thousand.

Just like oil changes for the engine all that gear shifting hundred of thousands of time per month and millions of times per year reduces transmission oil effectiveness and it become little more then just metal on metal grinding away until it blows up. When it does it pretty much cost as much as a replacement vehicle to replace.

With the extra load that the vehicle is carrying and the extra amount of time it is on the road. The vehicle automatic gearbox is been absolutely put through it paces. Newer cars have weaker transmission systems so they have to be even looked after more.

A little $$$ upfront save you a lot of $$$ and downtime later on :thumbup:


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

*My Transmission went out on a ride*

There is a punch line there somewhere...

One morning I shot an elephant in my pajamas. How he got into my pajamas I'll never know.
-Groucho Marx

Sorry to the OP as transmission repair costs practically require a second mortgage.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Keep telling everyone that will listen to not touch those Nissan cvts with a 20ft pole. Cheaper isn't always better.


Transmission shops said the same thing when it comes time to buy another car.

I thought about putting a transmission cooler on my vehicle. When they did the rebuild the transmission did not have any physical damage. It was a seal issue that tripped the check engine light. Not sure that cooler would have helped.

Next car I think I will invest in the cooler. Too many fatties in my market. Plus they travel in packs. Hardly ever one fatty at a time. Sometimes I look back and it's biscuits or marshmallows stuffed from one window to the other.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Transmission shops said the same thing when it comes time to buy another car.
> 
> I thought about putting a transmission cooler on my vehicle. When they did the rebuild the transmission did not have any physical damage. It was a seal issue that tripped the check engine light. Not sure that cooler would have helped.
> 
> Next car I think I will invest in the cooler. Too many fatties in my market. Plus they travel in packs. Hardly ever one fatty at a time. Sometimes I look back and it's biscuits or marshmallows stuffed from one window to the other.


What mileage was your Corolla when your transmission failed?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> What mileage was your Corolla when your transmission failed?


196k


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> What mileage was your Corolla when your transmission failed?


I had a 2005 Corolla XRS with about 140K miles on it when my clutches went out. It was a 6 speed manual. Rebuilt it myself and put it for sale a couple months later.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> 196k


That's still not bad, any and all original parts are suspect to fail around 200k or more.

I really doubt your pax weight did it unless you regularly pickup behemoths.



brentb31 said:


> I had a 2005 Corolla XRS with about 140K miles on it when my clutches went out. It was a 6 speed manual. Rebuilt it myself and put it for sale a couple months later.


Never thought I would see a Toyota quit with that mileage


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Never thought I would see a Toyota quit with that mileage


6 Speed manual that I had 2 teenagers learn to drive clutch on I was surprised it held up through them TBH. Engine was still strong, just had someone looking for one and offered 2K over KBB on it. Wasn't really looking to sell, but couldn't pass up opportunity. At the time, I had the only one in Indiana. Car was ordered in from CA by first owner.


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

I’m sure that transmission just “blew up” out of the blue. Damn transmissions always doing that without warning......

Oh, wait.....no, they don’t do that at all now do they...


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Moving_Target said:


> I'm sure that transmission just "blew up" out of the blue. Damn transmissions always doing that without warning......
> 
> Oh, wait.....no, they don't do that at all now do they...


I was thinking the exact thing. Was about to post but thankfully I don't have to.


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

Flier5425 said:


> I was thinking the exact thing. Was about to post but thankfully I don't have to.


I probably shouldn't have, but I'm so sick of the scab drivers who spend $0 on maintenance and then whine when the POS they're driving blows up. I'd like nothing better than to see them all off the road.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Moving_Target said:


> I'm sure that transmission just "blew up" out of the blue. Damn transmissions always doing that without warning......
> 
> Oh, wait.....no, they don't do that at all now do they...


They can sudden stopping working. I wasn't able to get the car out of gear after the spring came out.


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> They can sudden stopping working. I wasn't able to get the car out of gear after the spring came out.


Because you don't do maintenance. Period. You know it, and I know it. Unless you're car is BRAND NEW, it's your fault. Enjoy.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Moving_Target said:


> Because you don't do maintenance. Period. You know it, and I know it. Unless you're car is BRAND NEW, it's your fault. Enjoy.


Maintenance on a clutch disc? That tells me all I need to know about your automotive knowledge. LOL, go troll somewhere else.


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> Maintenance on a clutch disc? That tells me all I need to know about your automotive knowledge. LOL, go troll somewhere else.


I know, I deal with these types all day at my job as service writer and salesman for local forklift dealer. Some mechanical stuff just breaks, nothing preventative can be done about it.


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

Automatic Transmission fluid I was told off the record, must be changed every 30k especially if it’s cvt. No such thing as sealed transmission fluid. You’ll find microscopic metal shavings should be normal if not experiencing issues. Issues doesn’t correlate to transmission failure automatically. Check engine light may explain more in detail. 

$350 dealer or my husband (free) lol.


----------

